
Canadian spies given new ‘disruption’ powers to combat foreign influence - colinprince
https://www.thestar.com/politics/federal/2019/07/04/canadian-spies-new-disruption-powers-seen-as-way-to-combat-foreign-influence.html
======
elliekelly
This is terrifying. It’s like the Patriot Act on steroids.

No democratic society should allow a government to have this kind of power. No
matter how serious of a threat it’s meant to combat.

